# D7000, D3100 are now official!



## Pure (Sep 14, 2010)

Digital SLR Cameras | Nikon

Full specs.  

Enjoy.

Chase Jarvis' opinion.  He has been using it for months.

http://blog.chasejarvis.com/blog/2010/09/nikon-d7000/


----------



## Sharfy (Sep 15, 2010)

Thank's for the information! will do some reviewing later because I been waiting for the new SLR of nikon for comparison with D90.


----------



## Slaphead (Sep 15, 2010)

I have to admit I found myself drooling over the specs of the D7000 on the way into work this morning, but they are only specs. I can't wait to see how this is going to perform in the real world.

Interesting to note that it seems that Nikon have almost created a fusion between the D90 and the D300s - albeit with a higher resolution sensor (I won't say better sensor at the moment, that remains to be seen). For instance the weather sealing, and magnesium construction of the D300s, but in the form factor of the D90. The higher framerate, the body controls to select drive and focus area all point towards the D7000 being pitched as a more professional setup than the D90, but still not as comprehensive as the D300s.

Being speculative for the moment, this kind of makes me wonder if Nikon intend this to be the flagship crop body model, with everything coming above this being full frame. As I said, just speculation.

While I'm tempted to reserve one immediately, I'm not going to for a number of reasons. First off I need to see samples and reviews as one of my main concerns is that the sensor resolution has been upped in conjunction with it having one more stop of true ISO. As a raw shooter I'm wondering if this has been achieved through improvements in the Expeed image processing rather than a true improvement in the sensor. Another reason is that I want to see what Nikon are going to do with the Pro/Semi-pro bodies. At the moment the D7000 appears to trump the D300s in several respects, and as a result will certainly eat into the sales of the D300s. Despite my speculation earlier, I don't really believe Nikon would leave their range without a competing crop body semi-pro. It also has to be said that the full frame bodies are perhaps beginning to look a little old at the moment.

And the final, most important reason that I won't be first in queue for this camera is that I'm already sure that, given my style, there's probably not a photo that I could take with the D7000 that I can't already take with my D90. I'm just suffering the symptoms of GAS.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Sep 15, 2010)

Anyone know the price yet?


----------



## Slaphead (Sep 15, 2010)

CNET has the prices towards the bottom.

$1,199.95 for the body
$1,499.95 with the 18-105 kit lens.

Needless to say on my side of the pond prices are going to be in the range of 50% more expensive. Rip off Europe.


----------



## shaunly (Sep 15, 2010)

That's gonna be one hot camera! If the ISO quality is the same as my D700, what's the point of FX anymore!


----------



## Garbz (Sep 15, 2010)

shaunly said:


> That's gonna be one hot camera! If the ISO quality is the same as my D700, what's the point of FX anymore!



Don't confuse advances in technology as being a substitute for taking advantage of the laws of physics. If the ISO quality of this matches the D700, then the use of the FX will be a D800 that goes up to ISO 1024000


----------



## shaunly (Sep 15, 2010)

Garbz said:


> shaunly said:
> 
> 
> > That's gonna be one hot camera! If the ISO quality is the same as my D700, what's the point of FX anymore!
> ...



They already have that, it's the D3s. I'm just saying, if they're able to get their DX sensor ISO performance level up to a D700/D3, well that's just insane. I never need to shoot over 6400ISO.


----------



## Mbnmac (Sep 15, 2010)

Wow, that's a huge step up in build and features.

I thought a bunch of those specs were BS and aiming way too high, but it seems like we have a really nice addition here.

Sadly I bought a D90 in June (and the kicker is I dont actually have it now for another 3 weeks  )


----------



## MrLogic (Sep 15, 2010)

Pure said:


> Digital SLR Cameras | Nikon
> 
> Full specs.
> 
> ...



Interesting:

Chase Jarvis                            Wednesday - 15th of September, 2010 at 2:30 am# 
_generally i think _[ISO]_ 1600 is great.  3200 solid. 6400 passable in certain situations._



Why no high ISO sample pics, though?


----------



## edouble (Sep 15, 2010)

Nobody noticed the new sb700 speedlight?


----------



## Dao (Sep 15, 2010)

Specification wise, it seems the D7000 is better than the 60D from Canon.  If I am starting from ground zero again and want to pick a nice DX camera, I will take a serious look at the D7000.  Magnesium body with 39 AF points ....  I like that!


----------



## ghache (Sep 15, 2010)

woa! deffinetly a really nice camera, 

the sb700 will also be a nice unit, can be used as a commander and is slighly more powerfull than the sb-600...

the price is also really nice compared to the 500$ sb-900


----------



## edouble (Sep 15, 2010)

I want a body that has:

1. External controls
2. Higher MP than my D5000 (better cropping)
3. Higher/cleaner ISO
4. A sensor with a broader dynamic range 


So far the D7000 looks nice. I would like even higher ISO capabilities though


----------



## emh (Sep 15, 2010)

Wow, the D7000 does live up to the rumors in terms of specs. In fact, it's even better -- AF fine tune, metering for AI lenses, manual control for video etc. weren't even in the rumors. Hope it performs as well as the specs imply in real life.

Here's dpreview's hands on preview: link

Despite the improvements, the D7000 clearly slots below the D300s -- fewer AF points, slower frame rate etc. Interestingly, dpreview says the D7000 is meant as an upgrade from the D90 and the D90 will continue to be available. I wonder for how long though...


----------



## KmH (Sep 15, 2010)

They didn't take the D40 off their web site until they launched the D3100.

So figure the D90 will remain until they launch the D400.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 15, 2010)

Dao said:


> Specification wise, it seems the D7000 is better than the 60D from Canon.  If I am starting from ground zero again and want to pick a nice DX camera, I will take a serious look at the D7000.  Magnesium body with 39 AF points ....  I like that!



Well, yeah, it is: Canon has taken the 60D a bit down-market, and has made a Super Rebel out of it, which is a step in the wrong direction according to many 40D and 50D owners; the Nikon D7000 is aimed at being a higher-specified camera than the D90 it will replace, with a much more-capable AF system than the D90 had (it had 11-area AF, the D700 has 11,21,and 39 point AF capabilities), and a new speedlight the D700 as an option. WIth all the 7's, D7000 and SB 700, I think Nikon is trying to make people see that the D7000 is a possible buying choice against the Canon 7D.

The Canon 7D versus the lower-priced Nikon D7000...a lot of buyers will look at the lower price of the Nikon, and its good build quality and "feel" and think it feels good. Nikon will probably update the D300s to a D400 which will blow the 7D away performance wise, and the leapfrogging will continue when Canon releases the 7D Mark II,and so on,ad nauseum...


----------



## bigboi3 (Sep 15, 2010)

Derrel said:


> Dao said:
> 
> 
> > Specification wise, it seems the D7000 is better than the 60D from Canon.  If I am starting from ground zero again and want to pick a nice DX camera, I will take a serious look at the D7000.  Magnesium body with 39 AF points ....  I like that!
> ...



I'd have to agree with this.


----------



## ghache (Sep 15, 2010)

in the end its a war, like intel and amd, like mercedez and bmw, 

we are going to turn around and were gonna have level entry bodys with d3s sensor and the top notch nikons body will have something else. its technology.


----------



## epp_b (Sep 15, 2010)

> Don't confuse advances in technology as being a substitute for taking advantage of the laws of physics.


There will always be a necessity for differences in sensor size.


----------



## MrLogic (Sep 15, 2010)

full res ISO 3200 JPEG "straight off the card": 

http://s3.amazonaws.com/chasejarvisblog/20100708_Q750_NIK_09_ZZZ_ZZZ0902.JPG



link: Nikon D7000 Preview Images | Chase Jarvis Blog


----------



## TobascoJackson (Sep 15, 2010)

The 3100 looks like a fine entry-level camera, and the 7000 looks impressive. Like the Nikon equivalent of the 7D, but not quite. I think it may have been a bit too large of a step up from the D90... it's not really in the prosumer range anymore.

Either way, it makes a heck of a lot more sense than the 60D. "Hey, let's undercut the sales from our bestselling camera by making a cheaper one that is almost identical in every important way!" Good one, Canon.

Still. Nothing I see in the 3100 or the 7000 that would tempt me away from my Canon gear


----------



## dcketcham (Sep 15, 2010)

I am torn on reserving one, but I do know that I will be buying one...
Ive been tempted for too long to spring up tohe d300 but the money was the factor and now that this is out... its gonna be in my hands!


----------



## AdrianC (Sep 15, 2010)

Well now I know what my next camera will be.


----------



## brianT (Sep 15, 2010)

The feature I'm most interested in is the D7000 records 14-bit color.

"NEF (RAW): 12 or 14 bit, lossless compressed or compressed"

The D90 is ONLY 12-bit compressed for RAW, and I see too much grain and banding in some photos.  I'd upgrade just for 14-bit.


----------



## boomer (Sep 15, 2010)

Decisions! I love my D90 but it just lacks in video quality! Sounds like it'll still be awhile before a D700 replacement so the D7000 might be the right choice for me. We shall see.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 15, 2010)

Looks like the D7000 has a brand-new light metering system in it; instead of the 1,005 segment light metering, they've bumped that up to a little over 2,000. ALso, from the back of the D7000, it looks like the autofocusing "pattern" switch has been eliminated...probably moved to a menu...I see that there is no AF-ON button...so Nikon is still reserving the highest-end body controls for the cameras aimed at shooters who want or need specific, function-centric mechanical control switches for AF-ON and focusing pattern selection.


----------



## shaunly (Sep 15, 2010)

Derrel said:


> Looks like the D7000 has a brand-new light metering system in it; instead of the 1,005 segment light metering, they've bumped that up to a little over 2,000. ALso, from the back of the D7000, it looks like the autofocusing "pattern" switch has been eliminated...probably moved to a menu...I see that there is no AF-ON button...so Nikon is still reserving the highest-end body controls for the cameras aimed at shooters who want or need specific, function-centric mechanical control switches for AF-ON and focusing pattern selection.



that's what it looks like. It's like their holding back on those little things. Mostly likely we will see it all on the flagship DX body (D300s replacement) real soon.


----------



## Sachphotography (Sep 15, 2010)

officially at B & H

Nikon D7000 DSLR Camera (Body) 25468 - B&H Photo Video


----------



## cfusionpm (Sep 15, 2010)

Sachphotography said:


> officially at B & H
> 
> Nikon D7000 DSLR Camera (Body) 25468 - B&H Photo Video


And just like in classic B&H fashion, they are announcing they will be closed for orders for another holiday or something!

/goes back to ordering everything from Adorama.


----------



## Sharfy (Sep 15, 2010)

I got to check more reviews for this before I say to take it! So when will this be out in market? I am currently in UAE and have plan of buying NIkon by october 

I am craving for more reviews of D7000!


----------



## sapper6fd (Sep 16, 2010)

Mbnmac said:


> Wow, that's a huge step up in build and features.
> 
> I thought a bunch of those specs were BS and aiming way too high, but it seems like we have a really nice addition here.
> 
> Sadly I bought a D90 in June (and the kicker is I dont actually have it now for another 3 weeks  )


 
I know EXACTLY how you feel. I bought mine in June as well (but have been playing with it since I bought it). What makes me even more upset is I paid the same price for the D90 with the 18-105 lens kit as the D7000 with the 18-105 lense kit is being priced at. 

If I had only waited a while longer until I heard the rumors of this beast being released, I wouldnt have purchased the D90. I would have waited.

Argh!!!!


----------



## Raian-san (Sep 16, 2010)

I am pre-ordering one. Didn't think it was coming so soon since you never rely on rumors.  D7000 here I come, damn can't wait until it come out already.


----------



## Mbnmac (Sep 16, 2010)

sapper6fd said:


> Mbnmac said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, that's a huge step up in build and features.
> ...


I'm not too fussed, the D90 is still  fantastic camera, it's easy to get caught up in the shiny new things but then I look at some pics from other D90's and realise I'm getting a kick-ass camera all the same.

Also, it means that when I DO buy another camera, the D300s will be cheap/the D400 will be the way to go


----------



## Sharfy (Sep 16, 2010)

When is the actual availability date of this product on the market?


----------



## boomer (Sep 16, 2010)

Sharfy said:


> When is the actual availability date of this product on the market?




Only date i have seen is October 29th.


----------



## photoface (Sep 16, 2010)

Sharfy said:


> When is the actual availability date of this product on the market?



Its available for preorder on amazon 
Nikon D7000 with lens : $1,499.00


----------



## Sharfy (Sep 16, 2010)

photoface said:


> Sharfy said:
> 
> 
> > When is the actual availability date of this product on the market?
> ...



Oh thank's! will try to check online shops  Hope they can accommodate us here in gulf countries lol


----------

